
Instacart is cutting worker pay again - JumpCrisscross
https://news.fastcompany.com/instacart-is-cutting-worker-pay-again-4028411
======
27182818284
I wonder why the lack of growth? Funds? Other problems? Uber and Lyft made it
to my area much sooner.

I signed up for a notification a long time ago. In the meantime, the local
grocery chains basically did the same thing--you can now order with your phone
and have it delivered or schedule a pickup.

------
draw_down
You meant this one. [http://www.recode.net/2017/1/10/14220872/instacart-pay-
cuts-...](http://www.recode.net/2017/1/10/14220872/instacart-pay-
cuts-2017-wage-reductions)

